# cod 4 xb360 tonight?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone up for a code 4 sesh? hardcore mind you none of that radar ******.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm down with some'athat! 

Infact, it's been a while SO, catch me on there now if you fancy a warm up session - Jimm3h


----------

